# My new herdsire X 2



## peachick (Aug 1, 2011)

Buckley died a week ago today.....  today  I am sending a check out for my new herdsire....

He lives in Michigan.  I will pick him up in VA at the Mini silky goat show in September.
His name is Roulette, born in March.  I am just over the top excited to be getting him!! 
I stalked a LOT of goat web sites in the past 2 years, and I have NEVER seen a baby with this much hair.
(can someone loan me a brush?) 




Roulette by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




Roulette 015 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




Rouletteface by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 1, 2011)

just amazing, congratulations.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 1, 2011)

He's handsome - love the hair style! I think in addition to a hair brush, you may want some detangler.


----------



## elevan (Aug 1, 2011)

He's gorgeous!  

What's his name? Cause with those eyes and that hair it should be Elvis!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Aug 1, 2011)

OH WOW!!!! I have never seen this type of goat....... so cute adorable.... CONGRATS.....


----------



## peachick (Aug 1, 2011)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> OH WOW!!!! I have never seen this type of goat....... so cute adorable.... CONGRATS.....


Its a relativly new breed.  about 20 years a go a couple breeders concentrated on breeding miniature fainters with a long coat.
 Fainting is less important,  but size and coat length is very important for these guys.  They are still a work in progress,  the extreme coat is hard to get.
My breeding program is gonna do great with this new guy!


----------



## peachick (Aug 1, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> He's gorgeous!
> 
> What's his name? Cause with those eyes and that hair it should be Elvis!


Yea  Elvis would be a great name!
As he gets older that hair is going to get so long, I'll never see his eyes!
The breeder named him Roulette....  I think I'll nickname it to Ruler


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 1, 2011)

What a looker!  Congratulations to you!


----------



## lilhill (Aug 1, 2011)

Look at the "do" on that boy!  The girls will be so excited!  Quite handsome, congratulations.


----------



## peachick (Aug 1, 2011)

yea  his "do"  is impressive....  maybe hes part poodle?


----------



## MissEllie (Aug 1, 2011)

Love his hair!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep, I'd name that boy Elvis!!  He's got that look ya know....

Love me, love me tender, love me true........

DonnaBelle


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 1, 2011)

Absolutly Precious!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations!  He's gorgeous!   

Absolutely love the Bangs!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful!  Congrats!  You will have such pretty babies!


----------



## nogoatsyet (Aug 1, 2011)

that is awesome!  He's adorable   I hadn't heard of that breed either, they sound pretty neat though.


----------



## PJisaMom (Aug 1, 2011)

He's gorgeous!  I was on their website the other night and was drooling over Impressive's dam!  (And I don't have silkies!)  Roulette is a gorgeous dude!  Congrats!


----------



## peachick (Aug 2, 2011)

PJisaMom said:
			
		

> He's gorgeous!  I was on their website the other night and was drooling over Impressive's dam!  (And I don't have silkies!)  Roulette is a gorgeous dude!  Congrats!


Yea  her name is Amaretto   Shes beautiful. I have 2 girls that have that kind of length to their hair.

If you look at my Roulettes father you can see where all this hair comes from.  Dads hair is extra thick.
scroll down 3/4 and look at Cimarron 
http://www.flyingjfainters.com/Minisilkys.html


----------



## PJisaMom (Aug 2, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> PJisaMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the risk of sounding like a dork, he's *so* cute!  LOL  How long does it usually take the kids to get to full coat?

I've visited their website a few times, and it's a good thing they are 3.5 hours from me... or I might have taken a little shopping trip!    DH would likely make ME live in the barn if I brought home another goat!


----------



## freemotion (Aug 2, 2011)

Be honest....someone used styling gel and styling tools on that topknot, didn't they!  It is SO cute!


----------



## maggies.family (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW!  He is absolutely GORGEOUS!  

I remember that hairdo from the 80's......Flock of Seagulls style!

congrats!


----------



## peachick (Aug 3, 2011)

Weelllll  I now have 2 boys to replace Buckley!  
6 weeks ago  I reserved a doeling...  but there was a little buckling there that I just couldnt keep my eyes off.  So,  Yesterday when I went back to pick up the doeling  I came home with that buckling too.... I just couldnt help myself.
This new boy is so different from Roulette, that breeding them to my girls will be really exciting.

Here are pics of  the doeling and buckling in June.  when it stops raining  I'll get new photos.

buckling




DSC_0015 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

doeling




DSC_0040 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## elevan (Aug 3, 2011)

Very Cute!

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## maggies.family (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh man!  You are getting some good stuff there!  What a cutie!!!  Congrats x2!!


----------

